# Recommendation for first Beretta 92



## VicMackey82 (May 19, 2020)

Hi there
I'm new here and have a question that you probably read about a hundred times already 
I want to buy a Beretta but there are lots of models. 

I got it down to the 92x and 92a1.
Is the 92x full size the better gun than a 92a1 made in Italy?


Would you recommend something different altogether?


----------



## corneileous (Feb 17, 2018)

VicMackey82 said:


> Hi there
> I'm new here and have a question that you probably read about a hundred times already
> I want to buy a Beretta but there are lots of models.
> 
> ...


What exactly is it that you're looking for? What is it about those two that has it narrowed down to those two? Are you just looking for something to plink with, something for home defense or do you plan to carry this pistol for every day carry?

I really don't think you could go wrong with either one, that 92X looks like a newer model that's gonna come with a lot heavier price tag. It's just all about whichever one you want, whichever one fits your criteria. I don't know much about those two but I wouldn't think that there's really all that much difference between the two pistols. Bein' that the 92X is newer, it probably has some more modernized features on it that the 92 A1 doesn't have.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VicMackey82 (May 19, 2020)

Thanks for your answer.

I use the gun for the shooting range and i want to buy a Beretta because i love the design.

I would like a classic Beretta that is reliable.
And i don't plan on buying more than one.

I could probably go with any model but is there one model that is a classic or are all more or less the same with some minor updates?


----------



## corneileous (Feb 17, 2018)

VicMackey82 said:


> Thanks for your answer.
> 
> I use the gun for the shooting range and i want to buy a Beretta because i love the design.
> 
> ...


So have you considered future use of whether or not you may carry this pistol on you some day?

My first pistol; not sure if this is your first pistol you're buying but at least in my case when I bought my first pistol, I had no intentions of carrying it, I just wanted one for home defense and to take to the range and shoot. But once I had moved in to carrying the pistol with me when I left for work, and then eventually getting tired of having to unload the pistol when I got into my vehicle and then having to load it back up at the end of the day when I went into my hotel room, I eventually ended up buying my permit so that I could leave it loaded all the time and not have to empty it. Then it wasn't long after that when I decided I wanted to carry a pistol on me which meant the full size Beretta PX4 storm that I had bought wasn't really gonna work for for me like that at the time so I had to shop for another pistol. Nothing wrong with that, there's no law that says you can't have any more than one pistol but, I'm just saying that just keep in mind if there's only one pistol you want, or if you ever want pistols for different purposes.

But if you're wanting classic, the Beretta 92A1 or 92FS is about as classic as it gets since that's what's been around for years and years and years. But again, what is it about the 92X and the 92A1 that have your preferences narrowed down to those two? They are probably both great pistols that'll do what you want them to do, it's just that it looks to me like the 92X is a more updated, modernized version of the 92A1. The 92X also looks to be after reading about it a little bit on Beretta's website that it's more geared towards the competitive shooter but still nonetheless, I doubt you would go wrong with either too. Just keep in mind that the new 92 legs is going to come with a lot heavier price tag than the other one so, you just have to figure out what the 92X does that a 92a1 wouldn't do to warrant spending a lot more money on it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VicMackey82 (May 19, 2020)

Where i live, we cannot carry guns around so the size doesn't matter.

I chose the A1 because it is the classic FS but a bit updated and the 92x because it is the newest.
But maybe i'm missing something.

The 92x is just about 200$ more than the a1.
The M9a3 is more eypensive than the 92x that is why i didn't list it.

Are the updates from the 92x worth it or is it better to get a classic like the 92a1?


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)

As Corneileous has stated, it could depend on what features you are looking for.

The First handgun I bought myself when I turned 21 almost 30 years ago was an Italian made Beretta 92FS. 
the A1 offers a couple things not available on the 92FS, removable fronot sight and a rail. The 92X goes up a couple features to the Vertec frame, which may offer some grip, options to make the pistol fit your hand better, and the included safety lever can be converted to F or G configuration without having to buy a separate set of levers.

Both are on the chunky/heavy side for carry if you did decide down the road that you wanted to go that direction. Many of us once said “I’m only planning to buy one”. But often an evolution of the desired tasks or roles to be filled drives us to another purchase. There are better candidates for a carry in the Beretta catalogue now, which would still operate much the same as the 92 series, so it is not a bad way to go.

Both the A1 and the 92X would be fantastic range pistols. The 92X may offer a bit of versatility if you wanted to explore some competitions, so, it may be worth a little extra coin for a long term purchase. I mean, I still have my 92FS and got my 1990s purchase price worth out of it.


----------



## corneileous (Feb 17, 2018)

VicMackey82 said:


> Where i live, we cannot carry guns around so the size doesn't matter.
> 
> I chose the A1 because it is the classic FS but a bit updated and the 92x because it is the newest.
> But maybe i'm missing something.
> ...


Just curious but where do you live where you can't carry on you?

But just from doing a little bit of research on Beretta's website, since the 92X is geared more for the competitive shooter, one of the noticeable things about the 92X over the 92A1 is the trigger pull weight. The 92X comes with the competition trigger group in it which means that it's double action trigger trigger pull is a little over 6 pounds and it's single action trigger pull is 3.3 pounds. The 92A1, is aloe higher at about 11 pounds on the DA pull, little over 6 pounds on the SA pull so that's one major difference.

Th 92x also has an adjustable ear sight with a fiber optic front sight. The 92A1, just regular iron sights.

The 92x comes with just two 15-round magazines that have a rubberized base plate for quick magazine changes for being able to drop the empty magazine out without damaging it as it hits the ground, and the 92A1 just has regular mah's but you at least get 3 17-round magazines with it.

Again, it's just pretty much what you want and what's worth it to you.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## corneileous (Feb 17, 2018)

SSGN_Doc said:


> As Corneileous has stated, it could depend on what features you are looking for.
> 
> The First handgun I bought myself when I turned 21 almost 30 years ago was an Italian made Beretta 92FS.
> the A1 offers a couple things not available on the 92FS, removable fronot sight and a rail. The 92X goes up a couple features to the Vertec frame, which may offer some grip, options to make the pistol fit your hand better, and the included safety lever can be converted to F or G configuration without having to buy a separate set of levers.
> ...


I didn't know the 92x could be converted to F or G without changing the decocker levers. That's kinda neat.

I think my guess would be the 92A1.... or if I'm my case, it's be the 96A1 because I'd just have to have it in .40 rather than 9mm...lol. Not that I don't like my little PX4 Storm compact 9, I just have a special place for my 40...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VicMackey82 (May 19, 2020)

Thanks so much for answering, that helps in finding the right gun.

I live in Switzerland so it is just from home to range and back.

Well i like the history and all that so that sounds a bit more like the A1. It is also made in Italy, not that there is a difference in quality but from a collectors point of view. Not really interested in competition.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

VicMackey82 said:


> I got it down to the 92x and 92a1.


You must consider the grip between the two. The 92X has the vertec grip which some prefer and is also incorporated with the 92A3.

I can go either way, but I really like the vertec grip. You would have the option to use the hogue wrap around grip on the 92X which would convert the 92X into a standard 92 grip. The 92x gives you that added option. As far as performance and features they are pretty much dead nuts even in my opinion. I'd probably go with the 92x for this reason. I like options.

P.s. You have very good taste either way!


----------



## VicMackey82 (May 19, 2020)

Great thanks. I have big hands so i think the older one should fit.

My first gun is the hk vp9 so i woild have one modern and one classic


----------



## Soarin1 (Jun 6, 2020)

VicMackey82 said:


> Hi there
> I'm new here and have a question that you probably read about a hundred times already
> I want to buy a Beretta but there are lots of models.
> 
> ...


IMO no. Workmanship from Gallatin is inconsistent. Stick with Italian models. Price point on PX4 is reasonable. I got mine for $450. You can find 92's for $600. Get the 92FS and you can make a lot of modifications over time. If you get a 92X don't take possession til you check bore & everything.

Sent from my SM-T567V using Tapatalk


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I would suggest you reconsider the M9A3. I have owned 28 various Beretta 92 variants over 25 years. The M9A3 I have is my favorite of them all.

I got mine when it VERY first came out, and I paid $999... But, I've had mine for 4 years or more.

I found this deal online. $769... GREAT deal: https://gunprime.com/products/beretta-m9a3-9mm-4-9-17rd-fde-3-mags-js92m9a3m

You can either use it with the Vertec grip, or use the conversion grip that comes with it like I do:










And, as someone just pointed out - work from the TN plant is inconsistent lately. IF you buy a TN made model - I would only buy one in person, so you can inspect it. Also, bring a flash light so you can look into the barrel and check out how it looks inside.

I have seen some issues on a couple of Italian made Berettas I previously owned. But no where near the problems talked about from the TN made ones.


----------



## Usafammo3 (Jun 8, 2020)

denner said:


> You must consider the grip between the two. The 92X has the vertec grip which some prefer and is also incorporated with the 92A3.
> 
> I can go either way, but I really like the vertec grip. You would have the option to use the hogue wrap around grip on the 92X which would convert the 92X into a standard 92 grip. The 92x gives you that added option. As far as performance and features they are pretty much dead nuts even in my opinion. I'd probably go with the 92x for this reason. I like options.
> 
> P.s. You have very good taste either way!


If I'm not mistaken, the x now comes with a wrap around grip that bulges out on the back. This gives you the choice of vertec or classic style.


----------



## Usafammo3 (Jun 8, 2020)

Shipwreck said:


> I would suggest you reconsider the M9A3. I have owned 28 various Beretta 92 variants over 25 years. The M9A3 I have is my favorite of them all.
> 
> I got mine when it VERY first came out, and I paid $999... But, I've had mine for 4 years or more.
> 
> ...


Speaking of the TN Berettas, my 92g elite compact LTT came from TN. The right side grip panel had a burr on the inside which impeded smooth travel of the trigger bar and rubbed the black finish off after 1 range trip. Fixed that with sandpaper and water. It also needed a new extractor spring and slight stoning sanding underneath the extractor for proper function. Neither of these were big problems but if I wasn't experienced enough with Berettas to sort these problems out myself or if I was a first time owner, I could have been turned off of them forever. Not to mention, if had mailed it in for warranty service(God forbid!) and waited who knows how long- I would have been seriosly pissed off. I expect better from Beretta and I contacted them to let them know...like that did anything.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Usafammo3 said:


> If I'm not mistaken, the x now comes with a wrap around grip that bulges out on the back. This gives you the choice of vertec or classic style.


It does. I personjally like the Hogue conversion grip the M9A3 comes with more than the conversion grip of the 92X.

But, the sights are better on the M9A3, IMHO. Metal trigger and safety levers on the M9A3 as well.


----------



## Usafammo3 (Jun 8, 2020)

Hogue grips are great. I have a wrap around with finger grooves on my m9. I'm not sure yet if I'm gonna stick with it. Between that grip and the accessory rail that bolts on to the trigger guard which is usually carrying an olight valkyrie, the thing is way past being able to conceal. It's really more for if the SHTF and I'm running a full kit with a drop leg holster. I'm trying to figure out if I can chop that rail off of the mount that bolts to the trigger guard permanently attach it to the dust cover. Ive asked and haven't gotten any replies to that thread...


----------



## Soarin1 (Jun 6, 2020)

I have always liked the Centurion with a 4.25" barrel. I finally moved and was able to find a 92X online at a $600 price tag that totaled at my location OOD at $700. 
Now, there were some imperfections that were minor I found at home. Two tiny pieces of metal flakes inside the frame, and slight bluing issue at the muzzle end. Not enough to make me send the barrel to Beretta, but if you can get a 92 FS or decocker only made in Italy I would do that.

I haven't fired it yet but will get to it. I just think that QC in TN. is a bit lacking. Also, for $65 I can Cerakote the barrel in Armor Black, so why mess with Beretta these days! Everyone takes your money fast, but returns are sloth slow and seem to require 2 letters. Including UPS! 
The stock grips are just OK but seem a tad flimsy. New grips are on order but OEM Vertec grips can be had in FDE or black for $25. I have a set of CoolHand coming, had good luck with them before, and VZ/ Wilson Combat cherry red are cool but pricey. My 2 cents.

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Usafammo3 (Jun 8, 2020)

Soarin1 said:


> I have always liked the Centurion with a 4.25" barrel. I finally moved and was able to find a 92X online at a $600 price tag that totaled at my location OOD at $700.
> Now, there were some imperfections that were minor I found at home. Two tiny pieces of metal flakes inside the frame, and slight bluing issue at the muzzle end. Not enough to make me send the barrel to Beretta, but if you can get a 92 FS or decocker only made in Italy I would do that.
> 
> I haven't fired it yet but will get to it. I just think that QC in TN. is a bit lacking. Also, for $65 I can Cerakote the barrel in Armor Black, so why mess with Beretta these days! Everyone takes your money fast, but returns are sloth slow and seem to require 2 letters. Including UPS!
> ...


+1 on the Tenn qc being lacking. I got a 92g elite LTT from there a few months ago and the extractor was a little off. Had to put in a new extractor spring and and have it fitted. There was also a defective grip panel on the right side with a large burr that was rubbing on the trigger bar making it hard to pull the trigger. It had rubbed the finish off before I even shot it. I put in a new trigger bar/grips and had my gunsmith stone/fit the extractor. If I had been a first time Beretta buyer or not saavy with guns, this would have turned me off of Berettas forever, which would have been a shame, bc the 92 is my preference. I let Beretta know and they "will look into it"....


----------



## Usafammo3 (Jun 8, 2020)

VicMackey82 said:


> Thanks so much for answering, that helps in finding the right gun.
> 
> I live in Switzerland so it is just from home to range and back.
> 
> Well i like the history and all that so that sounds a bit more like the A1. It is also made in Italy, not that there is a difference in quality but from a collectors point of view. Not really interested in competition.


What are the gun laws like in Switzerland?


----------

